# Surf fishing or pier @ Seaside or Grayton Fl. Oct.6 -10



## vafish4me (Sep 24, 2012)

What can a guy do to catch some Redfish down your way from the beach or a close by pier. Spent a week at the Outer Banks and caught my first Puppy Drum. 
Now I'm hooked. I was not able to fish enough due to other activities so I also missed out on several other target fish Popano, sheepshead, cobia, and the mackeral gang. Any Suggestions would be helpful. Thanks in advance. Also if anyone is in that area at this time I'd be happy to meet up with you to get some tips. I'll buy you a beer or two.


----------

